# new -> check it out :)



## krel (19. Dezember 2001)

hi das neue forum ixelboard gibt es seid kurzem !es ist noch jung und braucht ein paar gute GFX'ler 
schau doch einfach mal vorbei:

http://www.pixelboard.de.vu

in 1-2 tagen kommt .de domain dann ist es unter http://www.triggerdesign.de erreichaber

würde mich über einen besuch freuen

.krel


----------



## Robert Fischer (20. Dezember 2001)

und noch eins mehr. nichts gegen euch, aber auf wieviele boards sollen sich die leute denn noch verteilen. jeder will ein stück vom kuchen haben und am ende bringt es nichts mehr.


----------

